# what's your favorite wood shed design



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it crazy to think of making one with pallets?

I am trying to keep cost down....you know how pricey lumber is these days


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I had a guy in town make a garden shed using pallet wood, not the whole pallets themselves. I was skeptical, but said if he could make it look presentable I’d sign off on his permit. He did a good job. All scrap wood.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

This shed is made from rough sawn lumber .
The lumber is about . 60c a board foot if I had to buy it , so this shed would cost about 
650 bucks plus roofing hinges , and I used 8 treated posts That are sitting on rock ledge 2’ in the ground .
It took 2 days to build it plus some digging time . 
I think it would be a pain to make a shed out of pallets , even big pallets. 
pallets that final siding comes on are nice the are 48 wide x12long all oak .
But if your time is worth nothing it could work out for you


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I built a lot of 10x10 sheds in 95 and even then they cost me 1000 bucks plus front door and painting t 111 and wood work .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

shed made of wood or shed made to hold fire wood 

if they answer is shed to hold firewood 

I like bays 4 bays each bay should hold 1 years wood this way you have the one your filling , the one your using , and the one that is seasoning. the 4th bay is to hold your equipment and some kindling.

for dividing walls 2x4 walls 8 inches on center works very well crazy strong lots of air flow and the wood can lean on it well as well as minimal amount of wood needed to build the walls to keep the cost down.

if you can facing south roof slanted north


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

No need for 4 years worth , my wood shelter is open on the ends .
I fill it up and take wood from one end , the next year I fill it up and take wood from the other end .
I allways have a couple months of wood left in the shed To start the next year off
I usually have 30 cord stacked in a pile ready to go . 
I like to get it in the shed by June and it burns good but February .


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

yes, a shed to store fire wood.
great ideas I never would have thought of with the bays or the two open ends....

Ultimately it's DH's project, but I am going to chime in these thoughts.
I appreciate you guys for answering me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

4 bays not 4 years 
the year your on, next year and the year your filling so that you don't ever have to wait for it to be empty to fill 

and that extra year of wood is the insurance year , break your leg, get sick and get laid up during cutting season and you don't have to scramble to try and fill the shed 

I have a 2 bay shed and a pile around back and it works but it often means handling the wood an extra time 

if your dreaming go 4 bays , then let your budget drag you back to 3. this years wood , next years wood and a place to store your equipment like the splitter 

if you keep your bays 8-9 feet wide you can run 2x4 perlins just like in a pole barn roof to put the steel on


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I would like 3 bays so I could keep my splitter in the center .


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> yes, a shed to store fire wood.
> great ideas I never would have thought of with the bays or the two open ends....
> 
> Ultimately it's DH's project, but I am going to chime in these thoughts.
> I appreciate you guys for answering me.


At home here I just have a load of gravel on the ground with 10‘ wide pallets on the bottom . 
1 have 1” electrical conduit 2 10‘ Pieces together to make a hoop.
The hoops are 24” apart with 1x4 running front to back and zip tied on .
A silver lined tarp 12x 16 that covers every thing . 
this is 6 years old and need to be redone but it dident cost much,I’ll look for a pic


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

One someone else builds


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wellbuilt said:


> At home here I just have a load of gravel on the ground with 10‘ wide pallets on the bottom .
> 1 have 1” electrical conduit 2 10‘ Pieces together to make a hoop.
> The hoops are 24” apart with 1x4 running front to back and zip tied on .
> A silver lined tarp 12x 16 that covers every thing .
> this is 6 years old and need to be redone but it dident cost much,I’ll look for a pic


I helped build a hoop shed last year, it is made from stock panels sitting against t-posts. The panels don't sit flush with the ground, they are raised a little bit for extra headspace. 8ft by 8ft, about 10ft high in the center with oiled canvas covering. It holds firewood well, only modification we did was to enclose the bottom part so wood would stack well. Cheap and quick woodshed. Was easy to do and I would definitely do it again


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Is it crazy to think of making one with pallets?
> 
> I am trying to keep cost down....you know how pricey lumber is these days


Not crazy at all. The first chicken coop I built was with pallets and old barn tin.
It was 8'x8'x8'. 
I made sure every pallet was 48" (not all are). I screwed them together, pitched the roof just slightly for runoff using 2x4s, hung and old piece of T111 for a door and bam, done!
It took longer to paint than build.
I had 16 pallets total which I got from the local Rural King (free) and various other places.
I still build shelters on our property out back using pallets on the lower half and cattle panels and tarps on the upper half. Cheap, quick and easy.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, pallets can be used!. DW has come up with a projects and a"goal" to use what we have. We have made shelters using pallets,and scrap lumber I had. I did choose to buy metal roofing,but I found the roofing on marketplace or C/L, so not brand new. I like a lean to shed where I can use existing structure for one wall. I have made freestanding sheds as well.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

one thing that is great that I just remembered is we (he) already have some metal left over from siding the barn. Maybe he will use that for the roof. 
Love the idea of a bay for the splinter, he will probably like that too as it is taking up space in the barn.

I am finding some pallet shed plans online. 
Thanks again fellow wood burners!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are a bunch of great ideas here. Would anyone be willing to post pictures of their "good enough" woodsheds?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here you go


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> This shed is made from rough sawn lumber .
> The lumber is about . 60c a board foot if I had to buy it , so this shed would cost about
> 650 bucks plus roofing hinges , and I used 8 treated posts That are sitting on rock ledge 2’ in the ground .
> It took 2 days to build it plus some digging time .
> ...


I really like what you built!


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> I helped build a hoop shed last year, it is made from stock panels sitting against t-posts. The panels don't sit flush with the ground, they are raised a little bit for extra headspace. 8ft by 8ft, about 10ft high in the center with oiled canvas covering. It holds firewood well, only modification we did was to enclose the bottom part so wood would stack well. Cheap and quick woodshed. Was easy to do and I would definitely do it again


 Hay I’d like to see a pic


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

We have a outside wood boiler furnace. Our only source of heat for the house.
Hubby build a shed on the end where the door is. It has 2 big doors to fill from
the driveway side. We use one half of it for a winter. The end closest to the furnace
door which is accessed by a human door on that end. Rectangle building.
Has wood sides. But after my metal siding deal, the roof now is metal and the sides.
Also the little add on, that joins the shed over the furnace door.









wood shed on the right.
Nothing fancy here. We built the garage and all our additions ourselves.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

G. Seddon said:


> I really like what you built!


 I like the 6x6 10g mason wire I mite have to add that to mine , I’m due for a rebuild .


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wellbuilt said:


> Hay I’d like to see a pic


I put a picture up.
Post#17. Here is a picture of the inside structure.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I like that I have roles of wire sitting here good idea


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I was going to add a few more pics. But looks like no interest in my prior 
post and the pic I posted. Thought about taking a few today. ``


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We use pallets, however we don't have a shed. The pallets are used to keep our firewood off of the ground. If we made a shed for our firewood, it would be as big as our house.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

ladytoysdream said:


> I was going to add a few more pics. But looks like no interest in my prior
> post and the pic I posted. Thought about taking a few today. ``


 Sure there is , pic away .


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

We built all our own buildings except for our house. Nothing fancy.
Wood in the shed is for this winter and a good part of next winter.
The big pile will get moved into the shed after spring gets here.
He build the little room over the door of the boiler .It is a central
boiler classic , about 12 years old.
So he opens the shed human door on this end, and just fills the boiler 1x
a day. It is our only source of heat in the house.
The white and blue you see in the background is his hunting trailer
aka man cave. It has a addition on the other side. The Blue Tarp Inn.
House is across from this setup. It is a 26 foot pex line into the house 
underground to move the hot water through our house system.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

All I will add is that it is really nice to have your fire wood under roof somewhere out of the elements. It dries and seasons more quickly and it's nice that it isn't getting wet, covered in snow, under a tarp you've got to deal with, etc.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Well in our case, what is in that wood shed in this winter's and next winter. Under cover. 
The pile was going to be covered by tarp but our budget went tight and we decided not to. 
Better to have it in our yard and ready to go for the future. When spring comes, it will dry 
and go into the back half of the shed. That pile is give or take, 6 months old.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

It will dry out fine over the winter there is no need to tarp it a year in advance . 
Nice pile of wood 👍


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ladytoysdream said:


> I was going to add a few more pics. But looks like no interest in my prior
> post and the pic I posted. Thought about taking a few today. ``


I saw the snow blower and a pile of snow on the right. Did I miss something?

That's a nice pile of wood. A pile that big would heat my house for a few years.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have 2 posts and 2 pics in this thread now. 
The snow blower one is a 60 inch front mount on our tractor. 
He wanted a pic to send his son who lives out of state. 
Second pic was yesterday. During the night and now, we are 
getting pounded from this storm up the east coast. 
As near as I can figure we use about 15 FACE cord a season, 
give or take depending on snow and temps.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice wood storage everyone.
And the outdoor boiler is gorgeous.

I may have mentioned this here before but I laugh at myself as I drive from place to place and find myself admiring people's wood stashes & set ups. There is nothing as sexy as a nice pile of dry wood.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

A little trick I did with my wood shed. On top of the concrete floor I installed steel bar grating elevated off the slab about 4" to allow a little air under the wood, otherwise stuff at the bottom of a pile tends to get wet, hold moisture and rot.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Here is this years supply , I will need to rebuild it this year .
It must be 6 years old .
It’s 10x 16 x7’ 
I usually have 30 cord in my wood lot but I’ve been trying to get all the wood off the ground 
and bark cleaned up and all the splits out of the ground so I can burn them . 
Some of the stuff is really getting water logged , I’m finding that some of the wood in the shed is just dust once it drys
the kids fill my loader bucket and stack and they don’t care what the woods looks like or if it will burn . 
I moved 20+ yards of bark this fall and did not start splitting until November so I have no back up wood ☹ These are my stackers below cleaning up the drive way .








just


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wellbuilt said:


> Here is this years supply , I will need to rebuild it this year .
> It must be 6 years old .
> It’s 10x 16 x7’
> I usually have 30 cord in my wood lot but I’ve been trying to get all the wood off the ground
> and bark cleaned up and all the splits out of the ground so I can burn them .


Maybe when your neighbors come back to return your snow shovel, or get their car they got stuck in your drive, and they want to borrow some firewood, you can have some of the punky wet stuff with fungus growing off it, set aside for them.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Fishindude said:


> A little trick I did with my wood shed. On top of the concrete floor I installed steel bar grating elevated off the slab about 4" to allow a little air under the wood, otherwise stuff at the bottom of a pile tends to get wet, hold moisture and rot.



so.... we've been advised, by my dad, who you can clearly tell by my name is quite a wood enthusiast .....anyway he said to use 4 railroad ties as the bottom frame and then fill in the "floor" space with crushed stone. No floor to rot out and less inviting for critters to live underneath. He has spent his life fighting off the critters, so I trust him on this one.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

thats a good idea I just use pallets with gravel but get some king size rattlers living in there .
I allways send in the most unliked kid in to check for them 
I’ve found some really big skins this year but no live snakes


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Solid 5’ er as thick as my arm it was playing at my sons house , the zoo came and took him off my hands would of fried up nice


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

omg @Wellbuilt snakes and spiders I am still learning not to run from.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thankfully we don't have rattlers here. I often find garter snake shed skin in my woodpile, occasionally I find a shed from a Black rat snake.

I don't like finding spiders in the woodpile. I smack the pieces on the ground in hopes of dislodging the resident spiders before taking the wood inside. Last night I tossed a few cellar spiders into the fire.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

saw a clever setup at an auto shop that heats with wood , he used pallet racking 2 sections deep and 4 wide and put a tin roof on it that comes down the back side about 4 feet , the front is about 12 feet high and the back about 11 feet high the wood starts a foot off the ground to get good air flow 

basically imagine an entire isle at the home depot they use pallet racking for their shelving set the bottom shelf a foot off the floor and the top shelf a foot down from the bottom then he built a roof on it after bolting all the sections together 

looks like as he gets a section empty he starts splitting more and filling it back up by the time he gets to the end the stuff he split and filled the first section with is dry again.

he is getting a lot of ash logs from a tree removal place they just drop them off and he cuts them up so his wood starts very dry


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> omg @Wellbuilt snakes and spiders I am still learning not to run from.


This would of been a good snake to run from . 
He was gigantic The guy from the zoo said it’s going to be one of the largest rattlers they have


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Thankfully we don't have rattlers here. I often find garter snake shed skin in my woodpile, occasionally I find a shed from a Black rat snake.
> 
> I don't like finding spiders in the woodpile. I smack the pieces on the ground in hopes of dislodging the resident spiders before taking the wood inside. Last night I tossed a few cellar spiders into the fire.


 I’m sure you have rattler where you are they are all over . 
NY has 2 big winter dens 180 miles apart .


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wellbuilt said:


> Here is this years supply , I will need to rebuild it this year .
> It must be 6 years old .
> It’s 10x 16 x7’
> I usually have 30 cord in my wood lot but I’ve been trying to get all the wood off the ground
> ...


I like your shed


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> I’m sure you have rattler where you are they are all over .
> NY has 2 big winter dens 180 miles apart .


Depends on who you listen to or which map you are looking at. Most of what I was reading said they are common in the unglaciated areas of Ohio but extremely rare in the rest of Ohio. I have seen a copperhead at Salt Fork state park but far as I know there have been no confirmed sightings of venomous snakes in Franklin County for several years. One former resident claimed to have found a rattler on their property but they wouldn't know the difference between a rattler and a garter snake. Even the naturalists at the nearby metro park say no venomous snakes have been verified there. 

I will say that I have not found a shed from a venomous snake in my woodpile.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

They love the rocks and the heat at dusk . 
It’s cool seeing them from a far .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no Rattlers here , the round ups ended in the 60s but by that point they only existed in a few select places in WI Mississauga along the Mississippi and some pine rattlers in the Baraboo bluffs.

any way no snakes moving with snow on the ground.

here is my good enough wood shed it is 8 feet deep and 12 feet wide , 12 feet was a little to wide of a span for 2x4 after about 5 years it was starting to sag under snow load , and I had the idea if I had 2 bays I could start filling the empty one as soon as it was empty and not have to wait till spring to fill.
the bays are approximately 6 foot wide by 8 feet deep.

it sits between 2 trees so that was the width I had to work with the tree on the left is coming down this year so it may get wider to make a 3rd bay that is 8x8

when I built it the fasteners and steel were the only purchase that was about 120 dollars 
all the rest of the wood was reclaimed from other things 
it is too small at about 3 1/2 - 4 cord 

if I had it to do again and budget didn't stop me I would go 3-4 bays 8 feet wide and 12-16 feet deep depending on what I can get away with there is are limits to what I can get away with building with out a building permit 

I am doing ok for mid January considering our snow came late and I was able to burn most of the stacks nearly as big as the shed that are stored behind the shed and have a tarp over them before snow came.
I go through a wheel barrow to a wheel barrow and a half a day


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> They love the rocks and the heat at dusk .
> It’s cool seeing them from a far .


A bit off topic, I would like to see a rattler in the wild. Hubby is not interested is seeing one again. He had a close encounter with one as a child.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

we have a lot here , they winter in big dens .
One up in the Adirondacks and one by West Point .
They tell me they go home to there caves in the winter.
They are 200mils apart .
When I was a boy 10 years old , I would jump in my canoe and paddle along the cliffs 
And shoot them with my Daisy red rider , they would be stunned and we would drop them in a heavy canvas sack . 
There was a old Indian guy that have the venom draw out of the live snakes and then made
hat bands , belts and other cool things .
When my mom found out she took my red rider and my canoe away ☹ Game over


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> A bit off topic, I would like to see a rattler in the wild. Hubby is not interested is seeing one again. He had a close encounter with one as a child.


Next time I find one, I'll take a picture for you. They are rare here as we have timber rattlers. @Noreally could get you plenty probably.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Late to this discussion, but for what it's worth: when I had to move a bunch of firewood, inevitably hordes of LARGE spiders were in it. I would turn the chickens out and they took care of that problem.


----------

